
Sublime Text got a new Forum - chris-at
https://forum.sublimetext.com/
======
anonyfox
I used to _love_ sublime. Been a paid user, even paid for addons (sftp). As
accessible as sublime is for newcomers, as restricted and antique it feels. I
can't describe it in words right now, it's a feeling of mine.

The release cycle stalled, I looked into Atom for a while, but being browser
based has advantages and disadvantages, and I finally discarded Atom because
of performance issues (yeah, even with the current release) and most of all:
battery usage. I need to work 8h+ straight without outlet on my MBP.

Then I discovered the final solution to my editor/IDE needs: Spacemacs[1]. The
unparalleled extensible IDE of Emacs combined with the ergonomic and fast
editing style of vim, plus layers of goodies ontop, pleasantly looking. It
totally changed the way I work, having only a fullscreen spacemacs open the
whole day, except for occasional looking into my browser window. And then I
discovered org-mode, and oh my god, this goodie seems to be the final solution
for everything _remotely_ organizing/planning related.

Sorry for the mostly unrelated comment here, but I want to spread the word
about spacemacs! I came from being a heavy sublime user with occasional vim
editing needs to this lovely pieve of an editor/IDE.

[1] [http://spacemacs.org/](http://spacemacs.org/)

------
chris-at
But sadly no new release.

